
A monitoring dashboard, every server should have - pkrtsd
http://london.netdata.rocks/
======
pkrtsd
wiki:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki](https://github.com/firehol/netdata/wiki)

source:
[https://github.com/firehol/netdata](https://github.com/firehol/netdata)

It is also featured at github's Octoverse 2016
[https://octoverse.github.com/](https://octoverse.github.com/)

